# Transmission in Emergency Mode Safe to Drive



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone ever get this message on dash?
Today I got this message as I was driving fast. 
Car felt fine but I slowed down and the message went away. 
I’ve had is38 for awhile. Nothing new on the car in months. 
Any thoughts are helpful. 
2020 NA Tiguan 4motion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

I got that same message about a month ago, and then this past week almost everyday, but only in the morning, wondering if is the cold affecting something only happens when temp is below 40°F, will make an appointment for the dealer.

Did you have it look by the dealer? What's the result?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggy21 (Mar 2, 2021)

2018 S - completely stock and I've had this issue for 2 years. Pops up once in awhile and then goes away. Haven't bothered bringing it into the dealer yet because it's so sporadic.


----------



## gtboss (Feb 6, 2012)

Asin trans in these are junk. i've owned Volkswagens for over 20 years and just bought a 2021 refresh and other than the symbols inside of the vehicle it does not feel like a volkswagon especially with the erratic up shifting and downshifting of the ASIN transmission.


----------



## Viking01 (Dec 29, 2021)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> I got that same message about a month ago, and then this past week almost everyday, but only in the morning, wondering if is the cold affecting something only happens when temp is below 40°F, will make an appointment for the dealer.
> 
> Did you have it look by the dealer? What's the result?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Took in today 1400 fix said Shifter going.


----------

